# 6MM/.243 Bullets for Sale



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the following 6MM/.243 Bullets for sale. Partial boxes perfect for someone working up loads for their 6mm or .243. You don't have to spend a grundle of $$$ to see what works in your firearm.

Hornady V-max 58 grn. 70 projectiles
Sierra Blitsking 70 grn. 33 projectiles
Hornady V-max 75 grn. 19 projectiles
Hornady 87 grn. BTHP 35 projectiles
Hornady 100 grn. BTSP 56 projectiles
Hornady 100 grn. BTSP 100 projectiles (un-opened box)

$62.00 for the whole lot of them
Make me an offer on individual boxes

PM me to contact.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You had me so excited for a minute... then I realized they were just the bullets... :-?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> You had me so excited for a minute... then I realized they were just the bullets... :-?


Yup just the bullets (projectiles).;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

PM returned.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold


----------

